# Maui Lea at Maui Hill



## thepars (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, We have traded into Unit 103 at Maui Lea at Maui Hill.   Has anyone out there ever stayed in Unit 103? If so, please email me or post back to me.  I know it's a ground floor unit and would like to know the view factor and the noise factor.  It's a 2 bedroom unit.  Are the 1 bedroom units on the 3rd floor????  Thanks for any help anyone may be able to give us. Also, do any of the units have an ocean view and can you hear the ocean from the units?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2008)

thepars said:


> Hi, We have traded into Unit 103 at Maui Lea at Maui Hill.   Has anyone out there ever stayed in Unit 103? If so, please email me or post back to me.  I know it's a ground floor unit and would like to know the view factor and the noise factor.  It's a 2 bedroom unit.  Are the 1 bedroom units on the 3rd floor????  Thanks for any help anyone may be able to give us. Also, do any of the units have an ocean view and can you hear the ocean from the units?



All of the one-bedrooms are on the first floor if I remember correctly.  While some of the units may have an ocean view you cannot hear the ocean from any of the units.  The resort is across the street (and set back) from the ocean.  I'm not sure where 103 sits, so I don't know if your view (if you have one) would be of the mountain or the ocean side.  Noise generally is not a factor, unless you are sitting right on the entrance "road" (more of a driveway).  

There is a site map on the Maui Lea website.  I've posted the link.  I don't think you're going to have much of a view from your unit.  I could be wrong, but the fact that it's a first floor unit, and you are on the driveway side makes it doubtful.  But, even if you don't have a great view, it's a wonderful resort.  We've owned there since 1986 and love the units.

http://www.mauilea.com/units/Property.aspx


----------



## thepars (Jan 13, 2008)

I merged your threads - duplicate posts are against TUG policy - thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you had a chance to look at the TUG Reviews for this resort? - there are quite a few.


----------



## thepars (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, the great reviews are one of reasons we traded for this resort.  It sounds great.  Just kind of curious about Unit 103's location.  thanks


----------



## thepars (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Luanne,  I do know that Unit 103 is a 2 bedroom 2 bath unit.  Is 103 a ground floor unit?  I just assumed that 103 was a ground floor unit, maybe it isn't.  I looked at the map and having never been there, it really doesn't tell me much.  But thank you.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 13, 2008)

If whomever posted the question about unit 103, please e-mail me, and I'll try to answer all of your questions.

Tony


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 13, 2008)

*Luanne*

One bedroom units can be either on the first floor, or the second floor.  I believe all of the 3-br units are on the second floor "plus".

Tony


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2008)

teepeeca said:


> One bedroom units can be either on the first floor, or the second floor.  I believe all of the 3-br units are on the second floor "plus".
> 
> Tony



I couldn't remember.  But, if I do remember correctly the "odd" numbered units are downstairs, the "even" numbered upstairs.  That's why I thought 103 was a downstairs unit, and in looking at where it is on the site map, I didn't think it would have much of a view.  Yes, the 3-bedrooms are all upstairs.  We own #10, which has a great view.  The "best" units on the property, in my opinion, are the ones farthest down front.  We had the great luck to trade into #2 (another 3 bedroom) one year.  We could see the whales very clearly from our lanai.


----------



## Stressy (Jan 14, 2008)

I used to own Unit 122 which is just around the bend from 103.  It was a 1bd on the second floor. I actually had a distant ocean view(could see Molokini) from the large lanai as well as a mountain view. I'm not sure 103 would have the same view especially if it's ground level. 
That said...with a 2bd 2ba-I know you find the unit very spacious and the staff friendly.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2008)

We have a two bedroom for April 4th and are hoping for something with a view of any kind.   I don't count on anything with an exchange.  But sometimes we get very lucky.  I can always hope for something with a good view, but doubt it will happen for us.


----------



## thepars (Jan 15, 2008)

*Think Positve!*

From what I'm hearing a view doesn't mean that much in Hawaii but I find that hard to believe!  We have an timeshare directly on the ocean at Myrtle Beach, SC and we're spoiled too.  We're on the 8th floor and when we sit on the balcony it's almost like we're sitting on top of the ocean!


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 15, 2008)

*I am staying there right now, so I'll check.*

Regardless of what the view is, don't expect anything remotely like oceanfront. I have walked around the complex and sat on a bench with an ocean view. It is satisfying for only for a few moments because it is too far away to have all the sensations of what I think of when I think of oceanview. That being said, the resort is pleasant. I haven't spent hardly any time here due to sight seeing. The resort doesn't have what I call the X-factor, which is to have enough on the grounds to keep you there. It is a pleasant place to sleep and maybe have a few meals. I am enjoying a very large one-bedroom unit with a view of the volcano and a peek at the ocean, if I stand in just the right spot, looking through the trees.

It does have a unique kicker... it is only about a mile from Wailea Beach and only a few miles from Big Beach. If you like beaches with lots of people, try Wailea Beach. It fronts the Grand Wailea, undoubtedly the most glamorous resort on Maui. You can share in the deluxe experience for free! I have enjoyed the beach walk along the Wailea shoreline several times during my stay. It takes about an hour round trip and is a very pleasant walk... talk about oceanfront! There is public access to the beach, just follow the sign to Wailea Beach. Big Beach is for those who want privacy. It is the longest beach on Maui, or so I was told, with plenty of room to find your private spot. Look for the signs for Makena State Park. It is just past Wailea.

Bottom line: because of its proximity to Wailea and Big Beach, I would stay here again, but would never miss it if I didn't. 

My week on Maui is almost over and I am missing Kauai even more... it is soooo much more beautiful. Yes, Maui has a couple of areas with lush natural beauty and stunning lush mountains, but they are hours away from all the timeshare resorts. The resort areas of Maui are too much like Florida, except Maui has a relatively dry, semi-barren mountain in the background. Granted, I enjoy vacations in Florida, but that is because it is a short flight from home. I can't hop on a plane for Kauai every time I get cabin fever like I can with Florida. After all, it takes a whole day to fly to Hawaii. Although I have enjoyed my stay on Maui, if you are going to come all the way to Hawaii, you might as well go for the most naturally beautiful island, which, of course, is Kauai, specifically, Kauai's North Shore, more specifically, the Hanalei Bay Resort. One of the reasons reasons I came to Maui this time is because I hear so much about it. I thought, maybe, I missed something on my first trip. I didn't. The Road to Hana was again my favorite part of the trip. This time I went all the way to the Seven Pools. Very nice. The other reason I came to Maui is because it allows for day trips to Lanai and Molokai. I visited Molokai yesterday and will take a helicopter tour of its sea cliffs before I leave. No, I am not planning any future trips there. The concierge warned me to not bother with Lanai after telling her my search for lush tropical beauty and jagged mezmerizing mountains. 

(I am not trying to be nasty, just giving honest recommendations. Besides, I can't help feeling very strongly with this opinion.)

Well, I gotta go. It is almost 10 in the morning here and time for the beach!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 15, 2008)

Obviously we love Maui Hill since we bought there.  I agree with everything that has been said.  The benefits for us are the large, homey like units with the wonderful, huge lanais.  The kitchens are small and kind of poorly designed, but fine for our use.  Our favorite beach is the one in front of the Maui Prince.  That is past Wailea.  We've been going there since before the Maui Prince was there.  It remains a fairly un-used beach, except on the weekends when the locals come.


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 16, 2008)

*Good news / bad news*

Good news: from 103, you have almost a full view of Lanai and about half the ocean between Maui and Lanai. What is blocking the view of the other half of the ocean between Maui and Lania?

Bad news: Your immediate view off your huge lanai is the main resort driveway, followed by parking spaces, followed by the club house and pool, followed by rooftops.

Good news: beyond the rooftops and the treeline, you have your oceanview.

You are on the ground floor, but the resort is called Maui Hill for a reason. Your building sits higher on the hill than the buildings between you and the ocean. This allows for an oceanview above their roofline. Take it with a smile. It is a better view than most of the units offer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Alan, how is unit 58 from where you are.  I have it on good authority that it is a great unit for a view.  Can you confirm that info?


----------



## thepars (Jan 16, 2008)

*103 again*

Hi Allan, Thanks so much for all the info.  We're in Michigan freezing so enjoy your time.  It's 24 this morning and suppose to be in single digits this weekend.  So, basically you're telling me that 103 isn't that bad?  How's the pool area there? Is there a place to setup trips  in the office?  We want to see Pearl Harbor while we're there.  Grocery stores and all close?  We have to rent an additional 5 days while we're there.  Any suggestions on cheap, nice OCEANFRONT resorts??  I've been looking alot on line and of course they all look wonderful - but are they?  You never know until you get there.  Thanks again and enjoy!


----------



## CharlesS (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great concierge*



thepars said:


> Is there a place to setup trips  in the office?



Yes.  And she was most helpful.

Our disappointment with Maui Hill was when we got there about 5 pm and went to our room, it had not been cleaned!!  And the previous users left it in a big mess.  My wife didn't like the live in geckos, but that's Hawaii.

Charles


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2008)

thepars said:


> Hi Allan, Thanks so much for all the info.  We're in Michigan freezing so enjoy your time.  It's 24 this morning and suppose to be in single digits this weekend.  So, basically you're telling me that 103 isn't that bad?  How's the pool area there? Is there a place to setup trips  in the office?  We want to see Pearl Harbor while we're there.  Grocery stores and all close?  We have to rent an additional 5 days while we're there.  Any suggestions on cheap, nice OCEANFRONT resorts??  I've been looking alot on line and of course they all look wonderful - but are they?  You never know until you get there.  Thanks again and enjoy!



We like the pool area. Pool is large and there is a hot tub right next to it.  I think there are pictures of it on their website. There is someone in the office area to set up trips/activities for you.  Very helpful.  There are several nice grocery stores in the area.  Last time we were there we primarily shopped at the Safeway, which is the newest.  It's not on the "main" street, but on one of the side streets (can't remember the name).  But, it's in a large center.


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 16, 2008)

*I cannot confirm or deny the greatness of the view, but...*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Alan, how is unit 58 from where you are.  I have it on good authority that it is a great unit for a view.  Can you confirm that info?



I am staying in unit 50, just a few doors down hill from your unit, and I think it is fair to assume that your view will be similar to mine. When checking out unit 103, I stood squarely in front of the unit's lanai, so I could tell exactly what they would be able to see. Your unit, however, is on the second floor, preventing me from seeing exactly what you will see. Nevertheless, my unit is also second floor and like I said, just a few doors downhill from yours. I can peek through the trees directly in front of my unit and see the ocean and Lanai. If I sit, I see neither. There are trees in front of your unit too, but your unit is slightly higher than mine. The best I can judge, your unit would be the equivalent to the third floor of my building if it had one. That being said, your view will probably be slightly better than mine, but I cannot say for sure. But you will have a clear view of the volcano, just like I have. 

So, in total, if you look straight out, you will see the rooftops and tree lines of neighboring homes, just past the driveway and parking. To the left, you will see the volcano. To the right, you will probably have limited oceanview, but just maybe clear oceanview through the trees immediately in front of your unit. The trees aren't bad though. Little birds are usually playing in my palm trees. I have enjoyed watching them... probably more than looking at a distant ocean.


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 16, 2008)

*Most of your questions have been answered, but I'll add my thoughts.*



thepars said:


> Hi Allan, Thanks so much for all the info.  We're in Michigan freezing so enjoy your time.  It's 24 this morning and suppose to be in single digits this weekend.  So, basically you're telling me that 103 isn't that bad?  How's the pool area there? Is there a place to setup trips  in the office?  We want to see Pearl Harbor while we're there.  Grocery stores and all close?  We have to rent an additional 5 days while we're there.  Any suggestions on cheap, nice OCEANFRONT resorts??  I've been looking alot on line and of course they all look wonderful - but are they?  You never know until you get there.  Thanks again and enjoy!



The pool area is pleasant with an oceanview of its own. It isn't anything fancy, just pleasant with nice landscaping to enjoy. (Keep in mind, I tend to judge resorts against Marriotts and Hiltons, so I am a bit picky. I usually don't even get in a pool if it isn't expansive and freeform.) 

Grocery stores are close, but the traffic is horendous (I come from a small town). I would suggest going before everyone else gets up. You have the same advantage as I do with the time change. I have been getting up before daylight and still slept in compared to when I would usually get up.

I would take your five extra days and spend them on Oahu, if you want to see Pearl Harbor. Granted they offer tours from Maui over to Oahu to see Pearl Harbor, but that is going to make for one hectic day, unless the tour also includes a nights stay over there. I'll ask the concierge about the details.

If you choose to stay here and want oceanfront, check out the resorts in Wailea. It is beautiful and the ocean walk there has been a favorite of mine. I doubt the prices are cheap, but you could "name your own price on priceline." I have done that on occasion with good results. They won't guarantee oceanfront, but there is a way to cheat the system if you do your research. If you want to try it, let me know and I'll give you a few tips.

Alternatively, there is a nice resort across the street and down the road about a block. I ate lunch there overlooking the beach. I'll check on the name and prices.

Gotta go... its beach time!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, Alan, for your wonderful description.  Teepeeca (Tony) said I should keep what we have and not ask for a different unit.  I think he is right, now I just have to hope that we get that unit.

Kahana Villas was an exchange we had in July of 2006 and I prepared my mother-in-law and Rick both that we would not have a good view at Kahana Villas.  Turned out that we had an excellent 1/2 view of the ocean from our lanai, and we were so pleased.  It was a distance from the ocean, but it was just a nice reminder that we were on Maui and in Hawaii, not in Orlando.  After all, the scenery is pretty similar from a lanai, but the ocean view tells the real story.  

I was very pleased with Kahana Villas, everything about it, but reading the reviews was the pits.  I was thinking the place would be horribly dated, dirty and that it had absolutely no redeeming qualities.  Wow, to start out with those expectations and get the unit we had, with the view and location, I was baffled at the bad reviews. I wrote a great review.  

I saw an eBay reseller that talked about Kahana Villas being ocean front with full ocean view, and I thought, "this guy is out of his mind and obviously has never been there." He misled the person that bought that week.


----------



## alanraycole (Jan 17, 2008)

*Pearl Harbor & The Extra Five Days*



thepars said:


> Hi Allan, Thanks so much for all the info.  We're in Michigan freezing so enjoy your time.  It's 24 this morning and suppose to be in single digits this weekend.  So, basically you're telling me that 103 isn't that bad?  How's the pool area there? Is there a place to setup trips  in the office?  We want to see Pearl Harbor while we're there.  Grocery stores and all close?  We have to rent an additional 5 days while we're there.  Any suggestions on cheap, nice OCEANFRONT resorts??  I've been looking alot on line and of course they all look wonderful - but are they?  You never know until you get there.  Thanks again and enjoy!



The concierge gave two options for interisland tours: hiddenhawaiitours.com 808-737-3700 and polyad.com 808-877-4242. The cost was quoted at $250, after tax, but with the Expedia discount. She said the second choice will pick you up at the resort for an extra $18/person. (Disclaimer: Since I was not booking, she used phrases like, "I think," and "if I remember right.")

The oceanfront resort across the road that seemed nice is the Mana Kai Maui from $135. It is rated three stars on Hotels.com. I can confirm that their beach and restaurant are nice.


----------

